# The VRC Karma Thread - No For Sale Items



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I have some stuff I don't need and don't want to toss. Mostly bottles, cages, grips, tires, rims, cassettes and chains in decent shape. I'll take a picture soon but thought we should get this thread started in the meantime.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Groooovy.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Groooovy.


I'll take your Grooooovy, please.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Bottles? Yes!

But seriously...I always need more bottles


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Great idea, I'm sure I have some stuff to donate to the cause..


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I just posted a Scott shock in the trade only section that is simply a donation item if anyone needs it.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

1 moderately rusty, but straight and undented 1991 Stumpjumper Comp 18" frame, fork/headset, seat collar. This is the matte gray with hints of blue color.

Maybe you just need a 1" threaded direct drive fork?

You cover UPS ground shipping from Ann Arbor, MI and it's yours.

.....and *GONE!* Thanks folks!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

*Free Proflex*

Anyone like the Proflexes like the red one in this pic?

MOMBAT: Proflex and Girvin Cycles History

I picked one up yesterday for some XT parts that I wanted. It is rough cosmetically but pivots seem decent and frame and rear suspension are not bent or dented, just no good paint wise.

PM me if you have use for it, also has a Vector 1 Girvin on it.

Following in suit to fatchanceti who was gracious enough to send me an old stumpie he was not needing anymore, and that is turning into a pretty nice single speed campus bike......

Sorry, I know I know, pictures....... just haven't gotten around to it....

*Proflex is shortly on its way to a happy home.... we need to all haze for before and after photos..... *


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Ha! I found a frame just like that on the street in SF years ago. Ended up machining all new suspension bushings and replacing the elastomers with a spring from an Amp fork. Man, was it a terrible ride. :eekster:

So, as any good friend would do, I gave it to my buddy for his 40th birthday 10 years ago. And when he decided he needed a single speed last year, I took the since retired frame and machined a strut to replace the spring, making it a "hardtail." 

It has been appropriately renamed "The Torture Device."

And sometimes I wonder why he never wants to ride SS with me.


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

You feel like shipping it to Memphis? I'd
pay of course....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Im definately interested...thats my first proflex.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Shayne said:


> But seriously...I always need more bottles


Remember that GOB is short. Her bottles might not fit you.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Shayne said:


> Bottles? Yes!
> 
> But seriously...I always need more bottles


I have hundreds of bottles, all NOS many of which I would give away for postage cost, $2 in the USA.

Steven


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

syklystt is first in line via PM but if he changes his mind then it is yours thumpic......

GOB, thanks for moving the thread, sorry I should have remembered this thread was out there.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

OOPs! Sorry, Shayne, I've been really busy at work and been absent. I can send ya some bottles. They are tall enough.  Text me your address again!

No problem, datmony. So glad that you are kind enough to pay it forward!  Happy holidays, everybody.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you ever seen her drink?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Lewisphoto, if you have any old Ritchey bottles, I am in.
Also I have tons of junk I would give away for the cost of shipping. 
I will take pics after the holidays.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

tductape said:


> Lewisphoto, if you have any old Ritchey bottles, I am in.
> Also I have tons of junk I would give away for the cost of shipping.
> I will take pics after the holidays.


Sorry for the slow uptake but I don't always get the email alerts for some reason.

I should explain about the water bottles. I bought a 400 or more count collection about five years ago and spent over a year selling them on ebay. As a result most of the good ones are gone (i.e. Ritchey) What I have left are a rag tag lot of commemorative bottles, humorous ones, advertising for bike magazines or food supplements, tons of bike shops, Interbike promotional bottles, Schwinn and less collectible bike brands like Diamond Back.

But If you wanted a honest to goodness 90s bottle for a user then I may have the ticket.

Steven

*And all for postage


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

lewisfoto, do you have any haro bottles? Nishiki? Foes? I do have a small bottle coolection but like mostly like to get bottles that match the bikes I ride(or will ride when completed).

I prob have stuff I can let go of too, I finally got the time to finish my builds so I will be going through my stuff soon...I have one part in particular I need to find for somone here that I know is hidden amongst my horde in the garage...as soon as these negative temps subside, I can resume my archeolgical dig in there.
TIA
Jeff


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I may have the Nishiki, but pretty sure i do not have the Foes or the Haro, but I will look later.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd love to get the nishiki if I can. how about Dean or Mcmahon?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

syklystt said:


> I'd love to get the nishiki if I can. how about Dean or Mcmahon?


I bought the collection as a money making endeavor so any bottle from a bike builder that I though had resale value was sold long ago, i.e. Dean, Klein, Fat Chance etc. When I say what is left is a rag tag collection it's no exaggeration. But I will look for the Nishiki.

Steven


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Water bottles*

Here are a couple photos of the types of bottles currently in the collection


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd really like the Colorado Cyclist one for my Scatto (orange, blue, and white livery).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How about BodFish bike from Chester Ca. ?


lewisfoto said:


> Here are a couple photos of the types of bottles currently in the collection


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

jeff said:


> How about BodFish bike from Chester Ca. ?


Doesn't sound familiar but can I interest you in a NutriFig or a Cytomax bottle?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Still have a ton of bottles....


Like dozens, even hundreds, something for everyone....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I would like one that undresses as you tilt the bottle the other way.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Here are a couple photos of the types of bottles currently in the collection


Any other variations on the Exceed Nutrition (can't tell if that top one is Exceed or Excel) bottles? Pearl Izumi bottles?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Any tour of Nevada city(event or shop) bottles?

Or wheelsmith


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

how about flouroescent/dayglo colors....I need a green and an orange dayglo water bottle for 2 respective builds Im doing.???


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are a couple more pics, as you can see I have the Wheelsmith. I also have Pear Izumi, just have to pull one out. The closest I could come to dayglo is the Giro bottle in pic, other than one that has a pumpkin and says Halloween.


so left to right

first is Giro, Tri Flow, Redlands Bicycle Classic 1987, Cactus Cup


Second: Team Raspberry Specialized, Wheelsmith DT Swiss, LA race team/Specialized


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> I would like one that undresses as you tilt the bottle the other way.


So Would i....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

oh...please...can I have the Giro bottle...the bike I'm doing is...flouro green/purple Nishiki Alien..I just got a green Taperlite bar today. I wish all my green stuff were closer in color though.
TIA


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Its all yours for $2 shipping

Scratch that it costs $3.58


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

that would be great, I have that same bottle in flouro orange, but its beat...I was just thinking if there's a way to make it look good again, just for display purposes/
Please PM your info and I'll paypal it over to you ASAP.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*More Bottles*

I had a request for more pics of bottles so here goes...

Looks like I have about 60 to 70 bottles left, which I will make available here and on Retrobike. In a couple of weeks I am going to throw what ever is left on Ebay as a lot.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

more:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Just posted the first bottle and the price was actually $3.58

So keep that in mind


----------



## SBlevel2 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Free parts circa 1993-1997, LA local pickup only*

I have been riding and racing since 1992 and have a box of old parts that someone on this forum might appreciate. This includes a Hershey Ti rear hub, Ringle Bubba or Super Bubba front hub, Cook Bro's E crank with red spider, Action Tec ti chainrings, Ringle anti chain suck thing, etc.

If you are in LA and want this box of parts its yours, just contact me and come by and grab it. I figure since I am not selling and just giving away I can post here. I don't have the time to sell or part out or ship etc, but would like the parts to go to someone that appreciates the era they are from and can use them. Local pick up only in El Segundo, CA.

Thanks


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I was in LA.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

SBlevel2 said:


> I have been riding and racing since 1992 and have a box of old parts that someone on this forum might appreciate. This includes a Hershey Ti rear hub, Ringle Bubba or Super Bubba front hub, Cook Bro's E crank with red spider, Action Tec ti chainrings, Ringle anti chain suck thing, etc.
> 
> If you are in LA and want this box of parts its yours, just contact me and come by and grab it. I figure since I am not selling and just giving away I can post here. I don't have the time to sell or part out or ship etc, but would like the parts to go to someone that appreciates the era they are from and can use them. Local pick up only in El Segundo, CA.
> 
> Thanks


just sent you a PM. I am just down the street from you in culver city. I would love the box of parts. thanks!!

will


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Why would someone give that stuff away, it just makes no sense


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> Why would someone give that stuff away, it just makes no sense


Shhhh....


----------



## SBlevel2 (Mar 10, 2005)

MuddyBuddy picked the parts I posted up for free last night. I forgot that there was also some marinovative brakes, so he got those also. I bought them new from family cycling center in santa cruz back in the day. Anyways, I just don't have the time to use the parts, or to sell them and ship them off bit by bit. MuddyBuddy responded first, he got 'em.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

damn!!! I missed it by just a hair. Sucks!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Opened an old box on the top shelf and found a couple of cassettes and these grips. Anybody need them? Other than the little cut in the pic, they are in great shape. They came off either an RTS Team or Zaskar - 93ish.

That was quick - GONE.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have some old catalogs and manuals for anybody that needs them. KHS catalog and owner's manual; some Rock Shox ones, and a...ahem...Gary Fisher owner's manual. PMs only.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

*Gutter find*

Driving home from daycare I spotted. Pile of bike parts left out for the trash man, my hoarder instinct took hold and I stopped. This was all I felt was worth saving, but I really don't need it. Could be good for parts, if you want it and will keep it out of the landfill, let me know


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Better pics.


----------



## larsbaby (Apr 11, 2005)

What a great thread, and good karma on all you guys!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

This frame/fork/stem combo is still up for Karma. Not interested in shipping, but if you're in AZ, might be worth a drive over? 

Size = too big for me

Rich.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm interested! Where in AZ are you?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I might have the proper seatpost collar for that Al-Mega.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Scottsdale, PM sent!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks DC, and awesome--thanks Linoleum!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer DC, but I have the dangling clamp/cable hanger..... in a box..... somewhere.


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

*Pederson Energizer cantis FREE!*

Anybody want a pair of these? Still in original packages. Absolutely mint. Free + six pack of craft brew to Flag or Sedona locals in October.


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

No locals interested? I can put them in the mail to anyone who will use these on their retro build.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a nearly mint 1993 Scott pro racing frame that I'm building up that they'll match excellent. (Scott/Pedersen IIRC) I'd be thrilled to put them to use on that. 

I'm in Norway and won't ve able to ship a sixpack to you, but PM me and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Original instructions for WTB Grease Guard hubs and shims for Paradigm front hub. 

FREE - I will even put a stamp on the envelope.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd take a scan or photo copy of those.

I've got a set of Paradigm hubs that I've been putting off adjusting.

Thanks


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

PM me your address and USPS will do the rest.



Retro Dude said:


> I'd take a scan or photo copy of those.
> 
> I've got a set of Paradigm hubs that I've been putting off adjusting.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

*former free rim packed and gone. ignore.*

I've got a mavic ceramic front hoop laced to a black ringle hub that I don't feel like shipping. Its free for this weekend. You pick up. Old town Scottsdale az


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Never mind. Found out a way to stuff it into a box.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

It's a little odd to see your karmic giveaways pop up on eBay - but good luck with sale! That would be more than I paid for the whole bike (and I am still using a lot of the 732/735 XT kit)!


----------

